

Microsoft offers patches to WebKit to aid touch compatibility - Hoff
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/microsoft-offers-patches-to-webkit-to-aid-touch-compatibility/

======
CurtHagenlocher
Standards are awesome when you're not the market leader...

